# Sherlock's first day out



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Summer is finally waning so the temperatures are finally good for taking Sherlock outside to do a little sniffing around! While I was doing some cage cleaning I figured it was a good time to head out. I set out some planks around a big area of the lawn and we just sat on the grass and I let him explore a bit. I had one of his blankets and he wanted to be on that most of the time, and he did not want to be ANYWHERE away from me. It was so cute, he just kept making laps around me staying pressed almost right against by body. But he seemed to have fun.

Took a few pictures, though none really on the grass - he was so quick!



























Love this one because the sun finally let me get a picture that really shows his ruby eyes!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sherlock is such a cutie!
Looks like his ears are doing a lot better too


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Yup, they're getting there. The right one is better than the left, but we'll get there ^_^


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous and looks like he is enjoying himself.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's gorgeous


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Aw, he's adorable and it sounds like you both enjoyed yourselves!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cutie! I love the first picture, with the sunlight & the patterned blanket. Don't you LOVE taking him outside!? I just love how they react. It's like a strange new world to them. Beautiful pictures, I'm glad you shared them.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sherlock is gorgeous!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Great pictures! More!  love how they absolutely go nuts and zoomzoom outside! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Great pictures!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like you had a blast! It's a little cool where I am here but glad you're able to spend time outside. I love your fleece too!


----------

